# calling Sram S40 owners



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

guys,,who ever owns a S40 I need feedback and advice,Im about to pull the trigger for this wheelset,Ive search some reviews and mostly issues are the spokes being broken,maybe its the old productions? and Sram might already improved the quality for this year?...thanks


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*s40*

this slightly heavy also harsh riding quality seems cheap doesnt help much unless you're riding really fast.


----------

